# Mini lathe electric carriage safety switch



## keys (Jun 21, 2012)

I thought I remember coming across a electric safety carriage stop for the mini lathe. The idea is to put a micro switch on an adjustable stop which will come in contact with the carriage if the lead screw is not disengaged. Once the switch is tripped the power to the lathe is cutoff.

 I've had a couple close calls when when running the tool very close to the chuck. I'd like to add this as an extra precaution. Once I had the lever for the lead screw engagement jam, and luckily my adjustable carriage stop put enough load on the motor to trip the lathe's controller.  I also find having a 2 year comes with many distractions and feel that she may pull my attention away from the lathe at the wrong time. 

Has anyone seen something like this?


----------

